# market myself



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

just a picture of a poster I have created to take around in my location to show my work and to get some more clients in the new year


----------



## Blue Angel (Aug 4, 2013)

Very nice and a great idea! Best of luck.


----------



## Michael Graves (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice work! You will have no problems at all finding clients.


----------

